# reverse feed knob



## confederatemule (Aug 22, 2013)

Help needed.
The feed reverse knob assembly is broken off of my 1954 round arm/ram  Bridgeport. The remaining part of the screw is recessed about 1/32" in  the reverse clutch rod. Also, the reverse clutch rod seems to be flared,  a little, on the end. The rod is flush with the handwheel clutch. I do  not know if the reverse clutch rod is in the out, middle, or in  position. Probably in.
I thought I would remove the handwheel clutch, but could not. I removed  the socket set screw. Ain't there supposed to be another screw  [handwheel clutch spring screw], compression spring, and 3/16 steel  ball? These parts are missing. So the reverse clutch rod had no way of  staying where positioned.
I can not disassemble down to the reverse clutch rod. If I could get to  it I would replace it and any other things needed to be able to operate  the reverse mechanism.
The handwheel clutch will not slide off of the reverse clutch rod. I  took the two screws out of the feed trip bracket, thinking I could  remove the whole assembly. That did not work.
Suggestions, please. 

While I have your attention, I need the motor base for the motor. It is a  1hp pancake motor. I will find out tomorrow if the motor will run, I  was told it did. Does any one know where I can get a used one?

I sure hope this makes sense.
Thanks for any help.
Mule


----------



## Dave Smith (Aug 22, 2013)

Mule--I can look at mine to try and figure out about the disassembly and check with my friends to see about a motor base casting---Maybe someone else with a lot of experience on BPs can give you the help you need. I have one like yours but I haven't started using it yet. Dave


----------



## confederatemule (Aug 22, 2013)

Dave Smith said:


> Mule--I can look at mine to try and figure out about the disassembly and check with my friends to see about a motor base casting---Maybe someone else with a lot of experience on BPs can give you the help you need. I have one like yours but I haven't started using it yet. Dave



Dave, don't worry about the motor base. The motor is bad. I'll be building an adapter to mount a 1ph, 220v motor.

I have studied all of the parts schematics and every thing else I can find, on the net, concerning the reverse feed system and it looks like I should be able to remove the handwheel clutch, after removing the set screw and detent ball, by simply sliding it off of the reverse rod. I am trying to not break any more than is already broken.

This old horse has been rode hard and put in the barn wet many times. But, in my opinion, he is still worth the vet bill. I think he has many, many, rides left in him.

Preciate any help.

Mule


----------



## confederatemule (Aug 22, 2013)

I got it apart. 
I decided to scrape paint off, and sure enough, I found my problem. The handwheel clutch had an allen head set screw on one side, that screwed down against the key, and directly across from it was a slot head screw, that is made like a cup, the detent spring fit into the cup and against the detent ball. I don't have the reverse feed rod out, but that is the next step. When I get it out I plan to chuck it up in the lathe and remove the screw, sinse it is so small, then put a longer screw in it, to be used as a reverse feed knob. Or, order a new reverse feed rod along with a new reverse feed knob. I kinda like not spending the money, if I don't have to. Of course everything has to be inspected for wear. I am not sure the detent ball is the correct size. It looks small for the detent. I'll find out.

Mule


----------



## confederatemule (Aug 22, 2013)

I got the broken screw end of the Reverse Feed Knob out.

I now have it back together, with a 2" long screw in it. It may stay that way.

Thanks, Dave, for responding.

Mule


----------



## Dave Smith (Aug 23, 2013)

Mule --glad you got problems resolved--Dave


----------

